# Sidings



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

Do apply metal siding to your coops? if so how do you do it? lol i need help


----------



## Bobcat (Feb 26, 2009)

reaperofhim said:


> Do apply metal siding to your coops? if so how do you do it? lol i need help


Pre-drill holes with a small bit and use special screws designed for steel that have rubber washers, any hardware or building material supplier can show you what to do. In most cases strapping is used to fasten steel to.


----------

